# RIP Buddy



## Natusha (Mar 2, 2015)

Rest in peace little buddy. 
Found the little dude laying on his side in his hutch, though he was fine yesterday. Can only assume the antibiotics for the coccidiosis did not work. Poor little guy was only 10 or so weeks old. 
He will be missed. Now worried about other bunny too. 

:'(View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425294588.619453.jpg


----------



## pani (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh, what a sweet little guy. I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free, little Buddy. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2015)

so sorry to hear of your loss--rest in peace little man.


----------



## emilybispo (Mar 6, 2015)

IM sorry for your loss i know exactly what you're going through i just lost mine today, i can't get out of bed or eat or do anything except think about her


----------



## Natusha (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time. It's very hard. Such fragile little things. They can appear so fine when they're not, I wish it were easier


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 16, 2015)

my little man is up there awaiting for me to come some day ... 

I know the grief is great now but just keep him close ... that's at what he would want 

sorry to hear for your loss .. may he bingie away w/ our little loves ones up there


----------



## HEM (Apr 8, 2015)

So sorry about your loss
What a cute lil guy
RIP Buddy


----------

